# Last Video of my Crypt´s emersed set up



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

it´s clicking here, you click on the 'play' icon to run it.

Comments are welcome...

Greets from Spain


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmmm nice emersed setup. Seems like you put a lot of effort into setting it up. Nice rimless tank too... Did you make the tank or is it ADA?

Weird music...


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

nice job!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Zapins said:


> Hmmm nice emersed setup. Seems like you put a lot of effort into setting it up. Nice rimless tank too... Did you make the tank or is it ADA?
> 
> Weird music...


It´s a recycled tank, but I am working in a new tank with front opening as a terrarium.

Thanks for the commets to all


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

looks like a great crypt setup... and I like the music... need to find my Talvin Singh albums now


----------

